# New Label for 1st kit DONE!!



## docbee (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I finished my first kit wine and really like the flavor. It is the WE Symphony which I added 1 oz French house oak for 10 days. made a label sinceI forgot to order the preprinted labels.











The final results:


----------



## Waldo (Mar 10, 2007)

Great looking wine and label doc...


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 10, 2007)

Outstanding Docbee! Job well done.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Look at all those soldiers standing @ attention! Well done doc.


----------



## B M W (Mar 10, 2007)

Good Job



The wine and labels are beautiful.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks beautiful, lovely labels.....


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 10, 2007)

wow! that's a really sharp looking label !!


There have been some awesome labels posted on this site. I think it's time that we have a link to a label gallery. What do say george/masta?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Great Idea Sang! That would be cool.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2007)

Docbee, First, great Label, next- Have you paid the Personnal Consumption Tax yet. If not, you betterbox 2 of them little fellers up and slap a label on them 
To: Pay My Tax
Care of: Appleman
Wino Avenue
Mytown, NY


----------



## docbee (Mar 10, 2007)

HA!!! No taxation without reciprocation!!!!!!!!!!!!






BTW Thanks all*Edited by: docbee *


----------



## scotty (Mar 10, 2007)

Where is the 30th bottle?????



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## docbee (Mar 10, 2007)

Uuummm... I have been advised by my consciensce(sp) that it would not be in my best interest to answer that question. The results of the action, i.e., answer to the question in hand, could cause severe consequences.


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nicejob docbee, those labels are great. 
Dave


----------



## hdhunter (Mar 20, 2007)

Great looking wine and labels!


What program and paper did you use to create the labels?


----------



## docbee (Mar 23, 2007)

I use Photoshop CS and Iam just learning this program.


The paperI used was just plain labelling paper from my sorta LHBS if 150 miles can be a LHBS. What can I say. Sneak in there when we go to Nashville for a hockey game to see the different equipment and other toys trying to get ideas. Mainly just buy bottles there.


On my last label I sprayed them before cutting with a aerosol can ofvarnish to give it a sheen of sorts. The colors really stood out when doing that. This can was found in the hobby area of Wally World and stated that the flexibility would still be retained, and it was.


----------



## MichaelZ (Mar 29, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 30, 2007)

Very Well Done !


----------

